# Kindle Bucket List!



## Aki (Jan 28, 2009)

Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ ] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[ ] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[ ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[ ] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.

Feel free to make up your own! I just added two more :]


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ ] Current screensaver is the default.
[x ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x ] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ x] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[ x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[ x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[x ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

[X] Current screensaver is of a person. (Sort of. LOTR poster. Gandalf, Frodo, etc.)
[X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X] Took your Kindle to another country.
[X] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[X] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[X] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then fifty books. 
[X] Took your Kindle to another state
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[X] Have at least five science fiction books.
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. 
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

[x] Current screensaver is the default.
[x] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Took your Kindle to another state.
[x] Took your Kindle to another country.
[x] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[x] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[x] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[x] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[x] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[x] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[x] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[x] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## Bruno43 (Feb 11, 2009)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[ ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[ ] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[X] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

[ x] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Took your Kindle to another state..
[ x] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.

[x ] Used the Kindle dictionary.

[ x] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[x ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[x ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[x ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[x ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.


----------



## noblesrus (Oct 29, 2008)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ ] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[X ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X ] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[ ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X ] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Aki said:


> Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.
> 
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
> ...


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

[x] Current screensaver is the default.
[x] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (492)
[x]Took your Kindle to another state. (IL, IN, SC, IA, WA, KY)
[x] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[x] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x]Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x]Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least one complete series on your Kindle. ( I have Sandford's Prey, J.D. Robb's In Death, Charlaine Harris's Southern Vampire, and Stuart Wood's Stone Barrington series.
[x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[x] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[x] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[x] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle. (but avg price per book is about $2.00 because of all the free ones.)
[x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[x] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[x] Saved personal notes to your book margins.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Good Questions!

[X] Your Kindle has a name
[X] You've bought a skin for your Kindle.
[X] Current screensaver matches my skin.
[x] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[x] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[x] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[x] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[x] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[x] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[x] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[x] Saved personal notes to your book margins.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

[X] Your Kindle has a name
[X] You've bought a skin for your Kindle.
[X] Current screensaver matches my skin.
[X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. 
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[X] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[X] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. (I consider Oberon custom made)
[X] Have more than 3 covers for Kindle.
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. 
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. 
[X] Have at least five romance novels. 
[X] Take the Kindle out to public 
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[X] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[x ] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x ] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ x] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[ x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[ X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[X ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I didn't have my Kindle when this first written, [EDIT: Now have Kindle (K2)] but the following are items planned or in progress (To-Do list) at that time. I have since added and modified items.

Kindle discussions and travels
 Kindle has multiple names (one used by grandkids {Kinkalink name no longer used by grandkids}, different one on Kindle {Great A'Tuin followed by phone number}) but is usually called my Kindle or book.
 Took Kindle to another state. {Colorado, California}
 [ ] Took Kindle to another country. 
 Take the Kindle out to public (i.e. *restaurant, * post office, mall, etc)
 Had people ask about the Kindle when out in public. 
 Showed people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
 Let other people hold and use the Kindle in public while in a safe (could not drop or disappear) place.


Kindle accessories
 No skin planned. Protective skin bought for Kindle KK but gave away. {Purchased screen protector for K2 but no skin. Also purchased a silicone cover (clear) and considering purchasing a black one.}
 Made a custom made cover for Kindle.


Kindle hacks and apps
 Current screensaver is the default. (Plan is no extra images, music files, etc. on Kindle to conserve space for books. Separate digital media player [Zen with SD card] for those.) EDIT: This might change if appropriate Apps available.
 Have never "hacked" my Kindle (screensaver or font) and do not plan to do so.
 Have played games on Kindle.
 Have used Kindle Apps on Kindle. (Played *Every Word* and *Shuffled Row*)
 Have manually applied upgrade file to Kindle.
 [] Use Kindle for PC, Mac, phone, etc.


Kindle contents
 Have more than two hundred and fifty books. (Already have 300+ downloaded with 25+ on order from Amazon [before Kindle even arrived].) {459 654 items on K2 and 63 2 archived.}
 Have at least fifty science fiction books. (Already downloaded more than 50 prior to receiving Kindle.)
 Have own documents on the Kindle {including 2 of own origami diagrams}.
 Have at least five nonfiction books. (Actually expect many more than 5.)


Kindle uses
 Visited KindleBoards.com with Kindle's browser.
 Successfully posted here at KindleBoards.com with the Kindle. {Have not been able to log in successfully.}
 Browsed Wikipedia on Kindle. Browsed Web on Kindle. Sent and read e-mail (Gmail) on K2.
 Used the Kindle dictionary. {Found corrupt locations in dictionary.}
 Use Kindle as reference tool (even without SD card access) via search of books/documents on Kindle.
 Used Text to Speech on an intermittent basis. (Expect it to be OK while folding paper but not sure about while driving.) {Early tests while stationary make me suspect that use while driving will NOT work. -- Later tests made it clear that TTS while driving DOES work.}
 Probably won't read (grand)kids a bedtime story with the Kindle. {Instead, let grandkids read from Kindle. Used K2 in restaurant to look up words to "Three Little Fishies in an Itty Bitty Pool" so that kids could sing later verses.}
 Saved personal notes to books. (Avoided writing in paper books other than for corrections and books meant to be written in.) {More than 100 notes in some books. Also shared personal notes between Kindles.}
 Make more notes on Kindle then have in book margins. 
 Have book tags (as notes) on books to act as searchable tags to categorize books/documents. {Only a fraction tagged so far. Have tagged all books read or started reading using 'q' tags.} (Most books, but not yet all, tagged.)
 [ ] Up-to-date spreadsheet to track book source, usage, cost, etc.
 Successfully converted own origami diagrams to Kindle format.
 Have read PDFs on Kindle.
 Have used Amazon's organization feature. (Created Collections)


Kindle book related activities
 Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle. 
 *Increased* visits to the library because of the Kindle. (Librarian there should receive her Kindle about the same time I will.  ) {Later another librarian, DH, received KDX as early Christmas present.}
 Kept going to bookstores and or ordering books online because specific books not available on Kindle. 
 [] No books remaining in TBR list. (Never expect to complete as TBR list is currently 179 not counting samples and PDFs. )


Kindle support
 Have had Kindle replaced twice by Amazon support while still under warranty (sunfade).
 Have refused Kindle replacement offered by Amazon support when I was convinced it was either a software or book error.
 Have had power cord replaced by Amazon support when Kindle less than one week out of warranty.


Kindle purchases and other e-readers
 Have purchased Kindle (DX) as a gift for someone else (DH).
 [] Own more than one e-reader. (I am not counting Palm reader on my Palm T3 as I don't buy books for it.)
 [] Use more than one e-reader



EDIT: Added [ ] for items to complete. Added items. Simplified text and corrected mistakes. Changed Kindle-naming item. Edit after having Kindle just over 1 week. Edit again after having K2 for nearly 8 months. Edited again after having K2 for over one year. EDIT: Reorganized. EDIT: Updated for Applications and Collections


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

[X ] Current screensaver matches DecalGirl skin
[X ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[X ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[X ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[X ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[X ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[X ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[x] Current screensaver is the default.
[x] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[x] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[x] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ ] Current screensaver is the default.
[x] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[x] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[x] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[n/a] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[not on K] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[not on K] Have photos of your friends.
[x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[x] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[x] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

My Kindle doesn't plan on dying any time soon, so it has no "bucket list."


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet. I would, but my Kindle's internet is fairly unstable
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.  See above 
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary. Every single day while reading The Whiskey Rebels
[X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[ ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)  If I'm out, my Kindle is out w/me!
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.  On average, three times a week
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.  If they ask, I happily show and tell 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. Dr. Andrew Weil
[X] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle. The Los Angeles Times, which is a WEAK source for news, but helps me stay in touch with my hometown when I am traveling. Each month I ponder canceling my subscription - I am saddened and angered by what has happened to the quality of my beloved LA Times... 

I look at my list and what I've told you before is reconfirmed for me: I underutilize my gadgets!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I didn't have my Kindle when this first written, [EDIT: Now have Kindle (K2)] but the following are items planned or in progress (To-Do list) at that time. I have since added and modified items.
> [ ] Took Kindle to another country.
> [ ] Up-to-date spreadsheet to track book source, usage, cost, etc.


I updated my previous Kindle To-Do List and only two items remain. One item depends on travel opportunity and the other item depends on me making that a priority item instead of spending my time on other activities. 

I modified the original list a bit when I created my list back in February and again when I modified it in March. Today I looked at the list and thought of some more items that could be added to original list:

 [ ] Installed font hack
 [ ] Played games on Kindle
 [ ] Minesweeper
 [ ] Web games
 [ ] Installed game hack
 [ ] Wrote game hack

 [ ] Have written a Kindle hack
 [ ] Have waited for Amazon to enable tags or folders for the Kindle 
 [ ] Have become famous for writing a Kindle hack for tags or folders 
 [ ] Have dealt with Amazon Kindle support
 [ ] Have returned a Kindle book
 [ ] Have returned a Kindle
 [ ] Have sent in a defective Kindle for replacement under warranty
 [ ] Have sent in a Kindle for battery replacement

 [ ] Have replaced the battery in a Kindle
 [ ] Have replaced the battery in a Kindle that was supposed to not be user-replaceable
 [ ] Have physically modified Kindle
 [ ] Have read Amazon Kindle books on other device
 [ ] Have given Kindle as a gift
 [ ] Have multiple Kindles
 [ ] Have controlled/monitored Kindle to be used by multiple individuals (such as for a library)
 [ ] Have read Amazon Kindle books on other device

Any other activities to add to original list?



Aki said:


> Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.
> 
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
> ...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X]Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X]Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X]Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X]Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X]Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X]Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ]Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[X] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.  (I'm counting Oberon as custom made.)
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X]Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ ]Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)(I don't think it is because you can't log in.)
[ ]Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ]Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. (didn't do the library much even before.)
[ ]Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[X] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[x] Current screensaver is the default.
[x] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[x] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[x] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[x] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[x] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[x] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[x] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[x] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[x] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[x] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Aki said:


> Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.
> 
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X]Took your Kindle to another country.
[X] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech. Not available on Kindle1
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. (Ann, I can't count the Oberon, sorry! )
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X]Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X]Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X]Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X]Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[X]Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[X] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[X] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[X] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

[x] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[x] Current screensaver is the default.
[x] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[x] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet. (and my BlackBerry)
[x] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech. (I have a K1)
[x] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[x] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[x] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[x] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[x] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. (not totally, I still like to look/browse and some books aren't on Kindle yet)[color/]
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

[X] Current screensaver is of a person. I have my kids 
[X] Current screensaver is of a pet. One of my birds 
[X] Current screensaver is the default. One of the default screensavers made it to the current rotation
[X] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state. 
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[X] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle.
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

[X] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country. (but will be next April)
[X] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[X] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[X] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Aki said:


> Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.
> 
> [x] Current screensaver is of a person. Paul Newman and Kevin Costner
> [x] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
> ...


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

[X] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[X] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[X] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[X] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ ] Current screensaver is the default.
_[X] None of the above! Disneyland ride poster at the moment..._
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet. _[No, that's what the iPhone is for! LOL]_
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[X] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[X] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.

And two more:

[X] Have begun reading a new genre thanks to free or bargain Kindle books!

I know a lot of us can tag that one.

[X] Have more than one cover/case for your Kindle.

(The Accessories Enablers will all qualify, I bet!)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. 
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. (I'm talking Oberon vs the Amazon cover)
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (probably)
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (probably)
[X] Have at least five romance novels. 
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[X] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. (Just the free Amazon Daily for me)

The majority of my books, by the way, are probably mysteries/detective novels.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I will give this a try

[ x] Current screensaver is the default.
[x ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Took your Kindle to another state.
[x ] Used the Kindle dictionary. for words never done with DTB 
[x ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle. a tiny bit
[ x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc) post office trailer no and no mall
[x] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[x] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[x] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. I'm a librarian 
[x ] Stopped ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[x ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle. while traveling

Sylvia


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

I normally don't do this, but I'm new and need to be sociable, so I'll bite.. 



Aki said:


> Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.
> 
> [X] Current screensaver is of a person.
> [X] Current screensaver is of a pet.
> ...


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Aki said:


> Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.
> 
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
> ...


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[x] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[x] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[x] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[x] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.
[x] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle.
[x] Subscribed to a magazine via Kindle.
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[x ] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ x] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[ x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ x] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ x] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[ ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[ x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ x] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ x] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ x!] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[ x] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ x] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## Emma (Aug 1, 2009)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[X ] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X ] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[X ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X ] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.
[X ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle.
[X ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ x] Current screensaver is the default.
[x ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ x] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[x ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x ] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ x] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[ x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[ x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ x] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ x] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[x ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[x ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[x ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

[x] Current screensaver is the default.
[x] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Took your Kindle to another state.
[x] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[x] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[x] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[x] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[x] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[x] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[x] Saved personal notes to your book margins.

[x] Posted a tweet via my Kinde
[x] Subscribe to/read blogs with my Kindle
[x] Read more new authors due to Kindle
[x] Spouse has read a book my Kindle
[x] Had someone purchase their own Kindle after seeing mine


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[X] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have photos of your friends.
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[X] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[X] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle. 
[X] Have a magazine delivered to Kindle
[ ] Stop annoying my friends by talking about/using the Kindle (I may never get to this one)


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

[X] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ ] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more than twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more than fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more than a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more than two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[X] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle.
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## nplady (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know how to do this....where is my list....


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

nplady welcome and enjoy
use the quote button on first enty or copy and paste first entry 
sylvia


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Ooh! Fun!

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ ] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Current screensaver is of a place (I added this one myself)
[X] Have more than twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more than fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more than a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more than two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X] Took your Kindle to another country.
[X] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[X] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have photos of your friends.
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle.
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## hpotter (Aug 7, 2009)

[x ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ ] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[x ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[x ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x ] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[x ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[ ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[x ] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[x ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[x ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[x] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[x] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[x] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[x] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[x] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[x] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[X] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])

I have more than 550 on my K2 and more than 50 other ones (not on the K2) on my DX!

[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[X] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[X] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[X] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.

And let's add a few:

[X] Have a magazine delivered to your Kindle. 
[X] Have had people buy Kindles because of you.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.

[X] Current screensaver is DG Velvet Jewel
[X] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Have a Oberon Cover, DG skin and 2 BB bags 
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped buying books from bookstore (still go and browse) and/or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[X] Will download PC app when released from Amazon to my Ace, my Netbook.
[X] Have read books that I never would have before Kindle.
[X] Love the opportunity for free books, hence the last sentence.
[X] The opportunity to "meet" Authors via Kindleboards.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. 
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Updated my Kindle Bucket list after successfully posting to KB with K2.  Added more items to list.  Only a few left but never expect to complete item added to end of the list about reading all items in TBR list. (EDIT due to reorganizing list. )


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

[X] Your Kindle has a name
[X] You've bought a skin for your Kindle.
[X] Current screensaver matches my skin.
[X] Current screensaver is the default.
[X ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X ] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X ] Plan to use the Text to Speech. 
[ X] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[X ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[ X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[X ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ X] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[X] Have read Kindle books on other devices - Blackberry
[X] Have read Kindle books on other devices - PC

My own additions to the list:

[X] Prepared a recipe using the Kindle.
[X] Cooked while listening to the Text to Speech.
[X] Have at least five mystery books.
[X] Have at least five cookbooks.

And the best for last:

[X] Have talked at least two people into buying a Kindle.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Aki said:


> Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.
> 
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
> ...


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

[x ] Current screensaver is the default.
[x ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Took your Kindle to another state. (Georgia, for Thanksgiving vacation.)
[x] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[x] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x ] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[x] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[x ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[x] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[x] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle. 
[x] Have used Kindle (via Calibre setup) to read books from DailyLit.com
[x] Have more than 100 free books and stories on my Kindle.
[x] Have bought at least 10 accessories for my Kindle.
[x] Have named my Kindle.
[x] Use Calibre to manage my Kindle
[x] Have spend much more time reading since I got my Kindle.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

[X] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ ] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[X] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[X] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[x] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[x] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[ ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[x] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[x] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[x] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[x] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle.
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## itzterri (Mar 13, 2010)

[X ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ ] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ x] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[x ] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ x] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[ ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[x ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[ x] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[x ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[x ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[x ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ x] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.

You have to take into account that I've only had my Kindle 2 weeks!!!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Aki said:


> Bucket List! Kindle Related! If you do not yet own a kindle you can play too. ^^. Just put down your plans instead! Place an X in the brackets to mark it.
> 
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a person. (I have 50 screensavers right now, some might be, but not the current one)
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
> ...


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ X] Current screensaver is the default.
[ X] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ X] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ X] Took your Kindle to another state. _Georgia Maryland DC Illinois Hawaii going to Alaska in 32 days _ [X ] Took your Kindle to another country. _Hong Kong Singapore Malaysia going to Vancoucer BC in 32 days _ 
[ X] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[ X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[X ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X ] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X ] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[ X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ X] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle. 
[ X] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ X] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[ X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.

Added
[X] Used Twitter from Kindle internet.
[X] Checked and sent email from Gmail account.
[X] Checked in on airline website using Kindle internet. (AirTran)

edited to add last three items to list


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

[ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
[ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[ X] Current screensaver is the default.
[ ] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ X] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Took your Kindle to another state.
[ ] Took your Kindle to another country.
[ ] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
[ ] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[ X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[ ] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[ ] Have a custom made cover for Kindle.
[ ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X ] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[ X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X ] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it.
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[X ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[X ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle.
[ X] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[ ] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins.
[ ] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle.
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.

[X] Will now read the plethora of books that I have on my Kindle and not order any e-books, or DTB until e-book prices come down again.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

[X] Current screensaver is of a person.
[X] Current screensaver is of a pet.
[X] Current screensaver is the default.
(Added some screensavers and also left in some of the default that I liked.)
[X] Have more then twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have more then fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then a hundred books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have more then two hundred and fifty books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Took your Kindle to another state.
[X] Took your Kindle to another country.
(Took it on my cruise to the Caribbean!)
[X] Visited KindleBoards.com with your Kindle's internet.
(But was not able to log in.)
[X] Browsed WikiPedia on your Kindle.
[X] Used the Kindle dictionary.
[X] Plan to use the Text to Speech.
[ ] Read kids a bedtime story with the Kindle.
[X] Have a custom made cover for Kindle. 
[ ] Have at least five science fiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[X] Have at least five nonfiction books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least five romance novels. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have at least three photos of your pet. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
[ ] Have photos of your friends.
[X] Take the Kindle out to public (ie restaurant, post office, mall, etc)
[X] Had people ask you about the Kindle when out in public.
[X] Shown people the Kindle in public and explained it. 
[ ] Made a post here at KindleBoards.com with your Kindle (not sure if it is possible)
[ ] Have spent more money then usual on books, because of the Kindle.
[ ] Stopped visiting the library often because of the Kindle. 
[ ] Stopped going to a bookstore and or ordering books online because of the Kindle.
(I go to bookstores and make notes of books that look interesting, then later buy them on the Kindle. Usually as soon as I leave the store!) 
[ ] Saved personal notes to your book margins.
[X] Make more notes on Kindle then you usually do in book margins. 
[X] Subscribed to a blog via Kindle. 
[ ] Have a paper delivered to your Kindle.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Aki said:


> [ ] Current screensaver is of a person.
> [ ] Current screensaver is of a pet.
> [ ] Current screensaver is the default.
> [x ] Have more than twenty-five books. (Please don't combine kindles, average it out :])
> ...


----------

